#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Ηχομόνωση και στατική επάρκεια ξύλινου πατώματος

## ISMINI_82

Υπαρχει ενα παλιο πετρινο σπιτι τριων επιπεδων.Ισογειο,Α΄οροφος,Β΄οροφος.
Σε αυτο το πετρινο σπιτι θα γινει συσταση και το ισογειο θα ανηκει σε αλλο ιδιοκτητη και ο Α΄και Β΄οροφος σε αλλο ιδιοκτητη.Μετα την συσταση θα γινει προσθηκη κατ΄επεκταση στο υπαρχον πετρινο.
Καθε επιπεδο του πετρινου σπιτιου εχει καθαρες διαστασεις 5.00 μ x 6.00 μ.Οι τοιχοι ειναι περιπου 80 εκ.
Σε αυτο το πετρινο σπιτι λοιπον αναμεσα στο ισογειο και τον Α΄οροφο αλλα και αναμεσα στον Α΄οροφο και στον Β΄οροφο δεν υπαρχουν πλακες απο σκυροδεμα αλλα ξυλινα πατωματα.Πιο συγκεκριμενα υπαρχουν ξυλινα δοκαρια παραλληλα με την διασταση των 5.00 μ και πανω σε αυτα τα δοκαρια ειναι το πατωμα στο καθε επιπεδο......Τα ξυλινα δοκαρια απεχουν μεταξυ τους αποσταση περιπου 1.00 μ.
Τα ερωτηματα :
1.Οταν περπαταει καποιος στον Α΄οροφο ακουγεται παρα πολυ εντονα στο ισογειο.Τα πατωματα αυτα θα αλλαχθουν.Υπαρχει τροπος να εξαληφθει αυτος ο θορυβος?
2.Ισως ειναι χαζο το επομενο ερωτημα :Λυπημένος: .......Οπως ειπα και πριν θα γινει συσταση στο πετρινο σπιτι....... και ο ιδιοκτητης του Α΄και Β΄οροφου θα κανει κουζινα-καθιστικο στον Β΄οροφο (για να εχει καλυτερη θεα) και υπνοδωματια στον Α΄οροφο.Μηπως με το βαρος (φορτιο) που θα εχουν η ηλεκτρικη κουζινα,το ψυγειο , τα ντουλαπια της κουζινας κτλ προκυψει καποιο θεμα με το πατωμα???

Υ.Γ Δεν ξερω αν εβαλα το θεμα στην σωστη ενοτητα ....Οποτε αν το εχω βαλει σε λαθος ενοτητα ζηταω προκαταβολικα συγνωμη  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## milt

κατά την γνώμη μου αν έχεις τις τραβέρσες και το πάτωμα σου είναι πετσωμένο κατευθείαν πάνω σε αυτές σίγουρα θα ακούγεται πολύ και με απόσταση ένα μέτρο ανά τραβέρσα

θα έφτιαχνα έναν επιπλέον κάναβο με δοκαράκια με αποστάσεις 50Χ50, θα γέμιζα το κενό με πετροβάμβακα ή κάποια ειδικά τύπου φελιζολ τεμάχια έπειτα πέτσωμα πχ με κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης και πάνω εκεί το τελικό δάπεδο...

εκτός αν η τελική σου επιφάνεια είναι στη φιλοσοφία πλωτού δαπέδου τότε αντίστοιχα θα έστρωνες ρολό φελιζολ για την απορρόφηση των κτυπογενών θορύβων

αναφορικά με το βάρος συσκευών.....εφόσον είναι σε καλή κατάσταση τα δοκάρια σου δεν θα το φοβόμουνα ...

δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα.....εμπειρικά λέω τα παραπάνω

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## Xάρης

*1.* Όταν λες ότι θα αλλαχθούν τα πατώματα τι ακριβώς εννοείς;
Για τα θέματα ηχομόνωσης θα σου πρότεινα να απευθυνθείς σε ένα ειδικό κατάστημα που εμπορεύεται υλικά ηχομόνωσης και έχει τεχνικό τμήμα υποστήριξης μηχανικών.

*2.* Αυτό που θα πρότεινα είναι να γίνει ακριβής καταγραφή των μονίμων φορτίων, στατική αποτύπωση του φέροντος οργανισμού (αποστάσεις/διατομές δοκών/πετσώματος) και έλεγχος της πλάκας. Θα πρότεινα δε ο έλεγχος να ολικός στατικός έλεγχος της τριώροφης παλιάς κατασκευής διότι ενδέχεται να υπάρχουν άλλα πιο σοβαρά θέματα. Να έχει υπόψη σου ότι το ξύλινο δάπεδο που περιγράφεις δεν προσφέρει διαφραγματική λειτουργία.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα και ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αμεσες απαντησεις σας.
Το σπιτι αυτο κατοικειται εδω και πολλα χρονια.Οπως ειπα και αρχικα τωρα θα γινει συσταση και θα παρει το ενα τμημα (ισογειο) ο ενας αδελφος και το αλλο τμημα (Α΄και Β΄οροφος ) ο αλλος αδελφος.
Οποτε αυτος που θα παρει τον Α΄και Β΄οροφο θελει να κανει κουζινα-καθιστικο τον Β' οροφο (με ολο τον εξοπλισμο που μπορει να εχει μια κουζινα η οποια μεχρι τωρα βρισκοταν στο ισογειο) και αυτος που θα παρει το ισογειο δεν θελει πχ να ενοχλειται απο τον θορυβο του αλλου που μενει απο πανω και που πραγματικα ειναι μεγαλος.(Ειδικα αν αρχισουν και τρεχουν παιδια πανω στο πατωμα :Χαρούμενος: )




> κατά την γνώμη μου αν έχεις τις τραβέρσες και το πάτωμα σου είναι πετσωμένο κατευθείαν πάνω σε αυτές σίγουρα θα ακούγεται πολύ και με απόσταση ένα μέτρο ανά τραβέρσα
> 
> θα έφτιαχνα έναν επιπλέον κάναβο με δοκαράκια με αποστάσεις 50Χ50, θα γέμιζα το κενό με πετροβάμβακα ή κάποια ειδικά τύπου φελιζολ τεμάχια έπειτα πέτσωμα πχ με κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης και πάνω εκεί το τελικό δάπεδο...
> 
> εκτός αν η τελική σου επιφάνεια είναι στη φιλοσοφία πλωτού δαπέδου τότε αντίστοιχα θα έστρωνες ρολό φελιζολ για την απορρόφηση των κτυπογενών θορύβων
> 
> αναφορικά με το βάρος συσκευών.....εφόσον είναι σε καλή κατάσταση τα δοκάρια σου δεν θα το φοβόμουνα ...
> 
> δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα.....εμπειρικά λέω τα παραπάνω


milt αν με τον ορο τραβερσα εννοεις την ξυλινη δοκο τοτε ετσι οπως ακριβως το γραφεις ειναι.Το πατωμα ειναι σανιδες μακριες που ειναι καρφωμενες πανω στα ξυλινα δοκαρια.Τα ξυλινα δοκαρια ειναι "χωμενα" στους τοιχους .
Ο επιπλεον καναβος ποσο παχος θα εχει ? Το ρωταω γιατι ο΄Α οροφος και ο ΄Β οροφος εχουν υψος 2.45 μ  με 2.50 μ. οποτε υπαρχει και θεμα με το υψος .........
Σου ειναι ευκολο να περιγραψεις πως ακριβως γινεται μια τετοια κατασκευη?
Υπαρχει καποια εικονα ή καποιο site στο ιντερνετ να δω παρομοια κατασκευη?
Σε αναζητηση που εκανα στο ιντερνετ διαβασα αποψεις οτι αντι για δοκους απο ξυλο ειναι προτιμοτερο να χρησιμοποιουνται μεταλλικοι δοκοι.Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?




> *1.* Όταν λες ότι θα αλλαχθούν τα πατώματα τι ακριβώς εννοείς;


Χαρη εννοω οτι θα αλλαχθουν και δοκοι και πατωματα (σανιδες).




> *2.* Αυτό που θα πρότεινα είναι να γίνει ακριβής καταγραφή των μονίμων φορτίων, στατική αποτύπωση του φέροντος οργανισμού (αποστάσεις/διατομές δοκών/πετσώματος) και έλεγχος της πλάκας. Θα πρότεινα δε ο έλεγχος να ολικός στατικός έλεγχος της τριώροφης παλιάς κατασκευής διότι ενδέχεται να υπάρχουν άλλα πιο σοβαρά θέματα. Να έχει υπόψη σου ότι το ξύλινο δάπεδο που περιγράφεις δεν προσφέρει διαφραγματική λειτουργία.


Οι υπαρχοντες ξυλινοι δοκοι ειναι διατομης περιπου 10 cm x 10 cm και εχουν αποσταση μεταξυ τους περιπου ενα μετρο και ειναι "χωμενοι" μεσα στον τοιχο.Ο καθε οροφος ειναι μικρος (περιπου 5.00 m x 6.00 m) και οι δοκοι ειναι παραλληλοι με την διασταση των 5.00 μ.Δηλαδη σχηματιζονται φατνωματα μεταξυ των δοκων 1.00 μ x 5.00 μ.
Τα μονιμα φορτια που θα εχει η κουζινα ειναι τα ντουλαπια της,το ψυγειο,ή ηλεκτρικη κουζινα,ο νεροχυτης, το πλυντηριο.
Καταλαβαινω απολυτα αυτο που γραφεις για ακριβεις υπολογισμους.
Εμπειρικα και μονο θα με ενδιεφερε εμενα μια αποψη.
Απο κει και περα εγω θα πω στον πελατη ποια ειναι η σωστη διαδικασια (μελετες κτλ) και αυτος ας κανει οτι θελει...........

----------


## milt

με τον όρο τραβέρσα εννοώ όντως την ξύλινη δοκό που περιγράφεις....

εφόσον θα αλλαχτούν και οι τραβέρσες μπορείς να μεγαλώσεις λίγο τις διατομές για να είσαι πιο σίγουρη ή να τις κάνεις μεταλλικές αισθητικά εσύ θα το κρίνεις...

αναγκαστικά θα τις πετσώσεις αφού θα φαίνεται από κάτω το πέτσωμα σαν οροφή

πάνω στο πέτσωμα θα βάλεις καδρόνια ανά 35 εκ. διατομής 5Χ5, τα οποία μπορεί να είναι μεταλλικά ενδιάμεσα το όποιο μονωτικό ( πετροβάμβακας είναι και ηχομονωτικός και άκαυστος σε σχέση με το φελιζόλ όποιου τύπου με πολύ πιο τοξικό καπνό) 

έπειτα πετσώνεις ξανά με κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης 2εκ. (όχι νοβοπαν, ούτε mdf) 

και πάνω εκεί βάζεις το τελικό σου δάπεδο.....είτε πλωτό είτε καρφωτό είτε κολλητό με μέσο πάχος 2 εκ.

πιστεύω σαν εφαρμογή θα έχεις το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα με συνολικό ύψος περί τα 11 εκ. μπορείς να το πας 9εκ. αφαιρώντας το πρώτο πέτσωμα το οποίο μπορείς να το βάλεις κάτω από το καδρονιάρισμα ανάμεσα από τις τραβέρσες...βέβαια εκεί όντως τα καδρόνια σου 5Χ5 πρέπει να είναι μεταλλικά γιατί το άνοιγμα 1μ στις τραβέρσες είναι λίγο πολύ για καδρόνι ξύλινο με τέτοια διατομή

βέβαια αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για στατικές μελέτες κτλ δεν το συζητάμε είναι το σωστό

----------

ISMINI_82

----------

